# trick or treaters that are NOT DRESSED UP!



## silentskream (Sep 20, 2012)

Halloween is my favorite time of year. It's the most fun, the most creativity-inducing, and the most exciting. I plan, I save, i create ALL YEAR for the next one.
And i'm the house that gives out the good stuff - top dollar candy (ok i by it on sale, but it's still the good stuff)

And then kids show up at my door in their plain clothes and expect me to hand it over!?
I don't think so.

In the past, i've given them the chance to think of something clever to say they're dressed up as (i'm a super hero disguised as a regular person) - especially the littler kids (it's not their fault their parents aren't creative)

as for the teenagers though, and ones that are just arrogantly opposed to dressing up, i send them away without candy. My husband calls me the halloween nazi.. but i'm not going to deprive a really clever trick or treater of well deserved candy because someone lazy showed up first.

what are your thoughts? I thought about maybe this year buying those indvidual boxes of raisins or something really not exciting to give them.. but i would rather spend the money on something more worthy. 
am i a halloween nazi?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Some folks will say yes

This topic does come up from time to time. Here's an older thread with comments you might enjoy reading:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=19553&highlight=ToTs+costume

My personal preference is to see people in costume, since that's part of what the holiday is about. I will always ask older kids who show up without one what happened to their costume, and always in a humorous way. Last year a teen told me he was a rapper (the most common response to the no costume question) so I asked him to sing me a rap song about Halloween. He improvised a quick song and he earned his candy

Bear in mind that it isn't always about laziness. Many people struggle to make ends meet and buying costumes is just not an option. Granted, there are ways to come up with something on the cheap, but that requires a level of creativity that some folks don't feel they have.


----------



## silentskream (Sep 20, 2012)

A lot of our trick-or-treaters are lower income, so yes, i try to be aware of that..

If i had the funds to do a whole haunted house, I would LOVE to make the older plainclothes kids walk through the haunted house to "earn" their candy.

It also drives me crazy when adults carry their clearly not-eating-solid-foods-yet infants and want candy for them.
or kids that just hold out their candy bags and don't say "trick or treat" 

ARGH SO FRUSTRATING


----------



## silentskream (Sep 20, 2012)

*also - i thought about buying a giant pack of generic masks, and handing them out..


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Just be careful you don't get the trick for not giving out the treat. I don't have that issue where I am, but where I used to be we did. We would buy a bag of tootsie rolls for that exact senario and give them one tootsie roll if there was no costume. They still got a treat, but not a great one, and never had trouble with vandalism.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Its not just that they aren't wearing costumes, its that they don't say "trick or treat" either, they just hold open their bag and expect their entitlement. 

Parents of America, please teach your children that the world doesn't revolve solely around them and that simple good manners and not expectations will open doors for them.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I personally can't stand to see kids with no costume, or kids that don't even say "Trick or Treat". In my opinion, gangster rapper is not a Halloween costume. It might be good for National Dress like a moron day, but not for Halloween. The same for Hannah Montana/Britney Spears/Paris Hilton/Honey BooBoo/Insert your favorite train wreck of a female character here. Halloween costumes are monsters, ghosts, and scary imaginary beings.

I will say that last year we had a kid that I know comes from a less than well to do family show up in a light grey suit. My first thought is "politician" but when my wife asked him who he was supposed to be he said "The ghost of my grand-dad. Everybody says I look just like him." That had to be the best costume I think I have ever seen.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Aww, that's a charming story, Bio, and a very sweet tribute he made to his grandfather.

If kids forget to say "Trick or Treat", I just prompt them. The really young ones often do, so I help them along with that aspect of the procedure.


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

I don't mind the no costume issue so much. Not even the TOTs that are obviously past the age of tricks and treats if they're respectful. It always surprises me when the arrogant teens show up and expect the same as the six year who says please and thank you. 

I agree with Silent though. The parents who bring their way too young child drive me crazy. I'm thinking about making a bunch of balls or blocks (I make them out of fabric and polyfil - very baby friendly) to give to the kiddies who are too young for candy. That way at least the kid gets to enjoy it and not the parents.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I still give out trial packets of Desitin to the BOOBS who hold out a treat sack for their infant (my pediatrician lets me take about a dozen samples from her office as she gets them for free).


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Everybody gets candy at my house. I always buy way too much. In my area, many parents won't let their kids trick-or-treat at a stranger's house. I'm new on the block, so my house gets bypassed a lot. It's disappointing but I understand completely.


----------



## silentskream (Sep 20, 2012)

All of the churches in my town get together and do a town-wide Trunk-or-Treat at each of the church parking lots, and one of those churches is literally across the street, so we get a LOT of TOTers.. that, and we're the only house on the block (really among several blocks) that decorates

I like the idea of infant-friendly items for the adults that bring babies.

I'm not very worried about vandalism/tricksters that i don't give candy - I have a great dane that most of them are terrified of (he's very sweet, but very intimidating to someone that doesn't know him)... plus, the house is old.. if someone were to break a window, maybe i could get my insurance to cover a replacement.. lol

the ones that are old enough to know better, are old enough to understand when i explain to them, I work hard and spend a lot of money on making Halloween a great experience at my house, and I only have a finite supply of candy. i'm not going to let them take that experience from other children that are willing to participate, when they can't even try.
When i was growing up, we didn't have a lot of money either, but we made it work. I had a costume one year that was made of newspaper, scotch tape, and spray paint. it was cheap, but it worked.
hell, even a cardboard-box robot - I don't care what it is, just make SOME effort.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

I've really come to the conclusion that for me at least, it doesn't make any difference if they have a costume or not anymore. Everyone gets some candy! I guess it comes with being older or maybe just not caring anymore if they are dress up or not. For the most part the majority of kids are in costume. But for the ones who aren't, well that's okay too! 

Yes it would be great if everyone came dress up, but I know that not everyone can afford getting a costume or even sometimes making one. Then there are those who just don't care anymore parents or kids about it they are wearing a costume or not. I guess it's just the fact that they even made the effort to come out and walk from door to door. 

The biggest problem for me is when the older kids, who know how things work and just expect you to give them candy. They open their bags and want you to throw it in and off they go. Well I at least make them say "Trick or Treat". Now I know that there are some younger kids who are just starting out and haven't figured out the process of Trick or Treating, and with them I have no problem. But when you've been doing this for awhile I'd think you'd get it figured out. 

But there is one thing that out of all of this is what I think is the worst of them all. I call them "Double Takers" these are older kids who think that they can make their way around again after making the rounds. They see if they can fool you into thinking that they are just coming to your house for the first time to see if you will give them candy again. I'm usually nice and let them know that I've recognize them from the first time they were are my house and if I have extra candy I will give them some cause it's usually at the end of the run for the night. But I do let them know that if they try this again I will ban them from getting candy next year. That usually works and for the most part they are old enough that I won't see them again cause they've outgrown it and will now go to parties.

But I guess I'm one who thinks that every kid should get candy on Halloween. 
No matter how old they are!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Luckily for me we are back in the back in a cul-de-sac, so only the real die hard ToTs come back to us. But the raisins sound like something I will do this year for the double dippers. They found out that I splurge on full sized bars since we have so few come back here that they try to come around twice.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

For little kids, like Roxy I tend to help them through the "Trick or Treat" part. If they, the little kids, don't have a costume, or not much of one I still give them candy, but I draw the line at about ten years or older. No costume, no candy, no kidding. I post that sign on my door. If the kids aren't even willing to make an effort, then it's hard to sympathize with them. We get a lot of kids from all different neighborhoods and financial backgrounds, and are more than happy to give them candy, if they make any effort at a costume and say the magic words.
Growing up we never had store bought costumes, yet, as poor as we were we managed to come up with something, and courtesy was pounded into us from an early age. If TOTs are too big to care about costumes or courtesy then they're too big to be trick or treating.
As for mothers or fathers with babies in costumes... I think that for many of them they come around because they miss the innocence and magic of Halloween night themselves and to a certain extent they want to show off their kids and kind of get them ready for the years to come of TOTing. I have no problems or issues with giving them candy, even if it's the parent(s) who will be eating it. They are making the effort to keep the holiday and spirit alive.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm on the fence with the whole parents bringing babies trick-or-treating. I know some parents are just really looking at getting some swag for themselves. I have two kids myself. One is 10 and knows the drill and even helps in the yard after she's made her rounds. The second isn't even one yet. But we're taking him. Not to freeload candy though, heck we get enough of that from our 10 year old. No, it's to introduce him to the experience even if he doesn't quite get it yet. Maybe it's because we're haunters and that's how we see it.

I always end up giving candy to everyone because we usually over buy. Since we've been in the new neighborhood we don't really get the teenagers with their pillowcase sacks who can't even say Trick-or-Treat. It's been a pretty good and honest crowd. We do have some babies that come through. I like the idea of giving out infant friendly stuff instead of candy. And if things are right that might be something we'll try this year.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

I agree with hubby Terrormaster! The parents of the infants should be thanked for at least promoting the spirit of Halloween to their younger kids, even if they are infants. Either way those parents have to lug the infants around and walk to the house, I think that's physically tiring too. Either way props to the parents of the infants. 
But yeah I'm honestly not picky of the kids who may not have costumes as long as their respectful and say trick or treat!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> I still give out trial packets of Desitin to the BOOBS who hold out a treat sack for their infant (my pediatrician lets me take about a dozen samples from her office as she gets them for free).


lmao!! 

Personnally, I don't care if they have costumes or not. I spend every spare moment of my life building props... not for the kids, but for my ego.  As long as the Toters (and their parents) tell me how great my display is, then all is good.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I always gave candy to any toter, to keep the peace, but it highly annoys me and I'm not entirely sure I'll give candy to those without any creativity or imagination when I'm the one to pay for the candy(but in the past it's been my mom and she doesn't believe a costume is required for halloween  ) Parents don't need to be, i love it when they do but since some people think of it as a purely childrens holiday i understand why most choose not to :frownkin: It's just for the kids, However, it also annoys me when both parents AND child are not dressed up. That screams "I(the parent) really do just want to eat my kids candy, I wont even try and pretend I'm taking them out because they want to"


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I'll give candy to people without costumes, but if they don't earn it somehow, I've got a bunch of insults for my puppet to throw at them ahead of the treats.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If I restricted handing out treats to only those in costume, I'd cut my TOT numbers in half. Seriously, aren't there enough "rules and regulations" in kids lives w/o us imposing ours on them on Halloween night? We get a lot of kids who come to our house from shall we say "less than middle class" neighborhoods. Many are youngsters (5-10). Some have a mask or makeshift costume, some don't. I should penalize a child because he doesn't have a Haloween costume? IMO that's a great way to turn a kid off to the holiday. Granted there are a lot of cheapo masks to be had and some face paint is easy, but I figure that anyone who comes out on Halloween to celebrate gets a treat. It's also the under priviledged kids that seem to really appreicate the decorations and props, something they rarely get a chance to see. I do, however, make everyone say Trick or Treat. Some traditions can't be done away with.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

A friend of mine is planning to bring his kids to our neighborhood for Halloween. We're the second house on the street, so he wants to set up a face paint booth in my front yard for kids without costumes. I may just let him do it, as that would solve the no costume problem.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

jdubbya said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> If I restricted handing out treats to only those in costume, I'd cut my TOT numbers in half. Seriously, aren't there enough "rules and regulations" in kids lives w/o us imposing ours on them on Halloween night? We get a lot of kids who come to our house from shall we say "less than middle class" neighborhoods. Many are youngsters (5-10). Some have a mask or makeshift costume, some don't. I should penalize a child because he doesn't have a Haloween costume? IMO that's a great way to turn a kid off to the holiday. Granted there are a lot of cheapo masks to be had and some face paint is easy, but I figure that anyone who comes out on Halloween to celebrate gets a treat. It's also the under priviledged kids that seem to really appreicate the decorations and props, something they rarely get a chance to see. I do, however, make everyone say Trick or Treat. Some traditions can't be done away with.


Good point. Though it's not hard to make a costume, even the poorest people can make one. idk, i also fear perhaps kids today are not as creative as in the the past. I could make a costume with anything, a prop with anything, but maybe that's because I'm a haunter, are we more creative than "normal" people? in any case your right about saying "Trick or Treat" That's a tradition that can never be broken :jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Bio, what a good idea for a face painting booth for kids with no costume!

I live on an extremely traffic busy street but not so much foot traffic. If they show up, they get candy. I always make a big to do about how great a kids costume is if they have one, even if it is not much.


----------



## FredKrueger (Apr 12, 2012)

gothiccandle said:


> maybe that's because i'm a haunter, are we more creative than "normal" people?


Yes! Lol


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Anyone who comes to my house and says the magic words (trick or treat) gets the same candy as everyone else. Costumes, no costumes, 2 or 200. Personally, I prefer the kids to have costumes, and I prefer TOTs to actually be kids, not adults dressed up, but if they show up they get candy. As others said, I do not know if they are poor and cannot afford a proper costume, or what their situation is. Besides, the term *is* trick or treat. No treat might lead to tricks. As for adults carrying really little ones, hey this is the next generation. You can never start them too young. Reward them for doing so.

Also, I have a box of the full sized candy bars for older teens, since these are the ones most likely to want to participate in a bit of vandalism, I treat them big, in the hopes that it will quell their more primal urges. Been Haunting at this address for 6 years now, and its worked so far.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

jdubbya said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> If I restricted handing out treats to only those in costume, I'd cut my TOT numbers in half. Seriously, aren't there enough "rules and regulations" in kids lives w/o us imposing ours on them on Halloween night? We get a lot of kids who come to our house from shall we say "less than middle class" neighborhoods. Many are youngsters (5-10). Some have a mask or makeshift costume, some don't. I should penalize a child because he doesn't have a Haloween costume? IMO that's a great way to turn a kid off to the holiday. Granted there are a lot of cheapo masks to be had and some face paint is easy, but I figure that anyone who comes out on Halloween to celebrate gets a treat. It's also the under priviledged kids that seem to really appreicate the decorations and props, something they rarely get a chance to see. I do, however, make everyone say Trick or Treat. Some traditions can't be done away with.


Well said. We, as haunters, are trying to promote the holiday after all.


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

I figure that not all kid's have families that can afford to do up a great costume. I also figure that there are folks out there looking for free swag. If you can't at least try, I also figure that you don't deserve a reword for the work I put into this. I tend to go on a case by case basis. In the end, If you show a little respect, you'll get it back. That of course is just MY opinion and, I could be wrong.


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

i do give to kids that are not dressed up,i don"t often get kids trick r treating without a costume,the one"s i normally get without a costume are parents with younger children that are taking there older child trick r treating,its only once a year kids get free candy,i always buy candy for the younger one"s as a emergency,like smarties,white chocolate buttons,keeps everyone happy........


----------



## robb3369 (Mar 31, 2012)

If there are a group of kids with one or two of them NOT in costume, I call them out with something clever to poke some fun at them like "oh you kids brought your older brother; its nice that you take care of these younger ones so they don't get into trouble"... and then proceed to give the bite-size candy bars to the big kids and the full-size bars to the ones in costume. Usually everyone gets a laugh and there is no trouble.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I don't really mind so much the older teenagers without costumes, They're borderline in their own minds between still wanting the fun of the holiday and peer pressure to be grown up (whatever that is, lol). I have no problem with them getting candy as I want them carrying the love of Halloween through into adulthood and possibly becoming haunters themselves. As long as they're polite and having fun I'm good with them.
As far as the whole can't afford it issue for the younger ones, IMHO that's just a crock.An old bed sheet, a paper bag, anything. I've been there and done that so I'm not buying anything to the contrary as an excuse.
As far as the parents with infants, I don't mind them getting the candy, because at least here those same parents have the infant in costume 99.9% of the time, and they're out getting the tradition with them started. That rates a treat in my book.
My biggest gripe are the kids that say "can I have an extra candy for my (sister, brother, cousin twice removed) who was sick and couldn't come?" I've never heard this out of any local kid. It's always from the out of towners who show up in in a van and ten of them pile out and want to run wild through the place. If you push these kids for details, what's your second cousin's name, or what wrong with them, they hesitate and you can tell they're lying. My answer is no, you'll have to share yours with them.
What I miss the most is the basic "Trick or Treat". With having a castle walk through, the treats are given at the end in the reception tent, and they're loose in totes, pick what you like. The kids are usually breathless, and laughing and excited at that point. and it's mass confusion, and that part of the tradition sometimes goes out the window.


----------



## retrodoll2012 (Sep 5, 2012)

I live in a small town and there are a lot of kids that can not afford costumes at all. 
It really does break my heart. I went to the kids school "Fall" party because God forbid they say Halloween. Atleast 6 kids in the class had no costume. I went home got my 2 boxes of Halloween costumes and told the kids who didn't have one to grab a costume. They got to take it home with them. I always have extra costumes just for that reason. Having a huge family helps because the rest of my family knows that I do this they always give me costumes that their children out grow so I can pass out costumes to those who need them. 
Children are our future haunters we need to teach them the ropes and let them be happy haunters.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Retrodoll, if you don't mind, I think I may take that idea and use it myself. I have a bunch of costumes that don't fit my son anymore.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Give the older kids something useless like pennies. That'll teach'em. I usually give the hellyuns candy anyway. I don't need the bastards being destructive in anyway.


----------



## retrodoll2012 (Sep 5, 2012)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Retrodoll, if you don't mind, I think I may take that idea and use it myself. I have a bunch of costumes that don't fit my son anymore.


Go ahead hon. It is awesome idea. I have extra makeup crayons for the itty bitty that I buy when they mark them down that I have that I give the lil ones as well. You can get those really cheap.


----------



## doctarii (Oct 25, 2012)

I really feel the same as you do. I like to see the kids make the effort. But what can you do. And after abut 15 or 16? (not good with kids ages) most kids just won't dress up. Although last year we got quite a few older kids who were dressed up and even some parents. I just think its an area/economic thing. And we give out candy to everyone who says "trick of treat" (not into tricks and i don't want the kids to be either)


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

We had a little girl come to the house last night that was so cute. Her mom had taken a cardboard box and formed it into a milk carton which she painted brown then lettered it in white "Hershey's Chocolate Milk" a couple of paper towel tubes painted white were the straw.

Another little girl wore a cardboard box with her stuffed puppy collection all around the edges with the words "Free puppies" lettered on the front. Her little nose was painted black and she had eye liner whiskers. 

Little girls got extra candy. Moms and daughters all got lots of praise.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Lets all be honest, we participate in this hobby for ourselves (because it is a hobby and we do participate willingly). And not only for the creation process itself, but because like any artist, we need an audience to derive the most pleasure from our work. Like the witch with the gingerbread house, we buy the candy as our lure to get kids to come by and marvel at our displays, to fawn over our work, to scream and shriek and to enjoy our form of art. Face it, we need TOTers for the hobby to hold true pleasure.

I also hear a lot of talk about "work". Really? Is it "work"? A labor of love at the most. Its a hobby, not work. We do it for fun.

So some of _them_ do not get as caught up in the event like us? Realistically, who else really does? As artists we cannot expect everyone to "get" our work, or to be as thrilled with the whole holiday event as we are. Some just come for the treats, but that is fine, because they are still coming.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I offered to trade a rubber cockroach and a Allen Hopps mouse for their candy all night, if they didn't have a costume or were above 14 or 15. Most screamed and ran, LOL. Good times.


----------



## bleigh (Sep 2, 2012)

Any kid not in costume or if they are old enough to where they have to shave i give them one tootsie roll. And when i was a kid we did not have extra money. But i always made a good costume to go out in. I do think its laziness with kids now these days. They want candy but not taking the time to even try to throw on a costume.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

I am probably too easy on folks.. OK not probably. I am a pushover. I guess if people dont want to dress up and get into the spirit of things, that is their loss and Im not going to let it hang me up. I had the honor of escorting my 22 month old daughter to a few houses this year and everyone loved it when she blurted out "twick or twee" and "hoppy hawowee" around her binky. I feel sorry for some idiot who misses out on that experiance with their child, I wont punish the child for it.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Luckily this year I didn't have but 3 people not in costume and they were the chaperones. Even the kids that I know are economically challenged made an effort. Seen a lot of school sports uniforms with fake bruises and much blood this year so at least they put forth some effort. The chaperones got full sized candy bars for trying to corral the kids all night.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I agree with jaege, I'm a show whore and I want an audience. I want everyone to come, costumes or not, I don't care about the age, I just want them to come and have a good time. To me, it's a holiday about pretend and candy, so come on over, have a laugh, or a little scare, then laugh. Meet your neighbors, "Oh, you two haven't met? Well you live on the same street so say hi to one another." If it was more work than enjoyment, I'd have to quit. But right now it's still a blast. And hearing, "Your's is the best house in the neighborhood." just puts a big ole smile on this old whore's face. So I'll see you next year, same time, same place.


----------

